# All Western on the quiet front



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

shhh everyone is sleeping


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes it is, maybe we are all weary of the situation


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

It has been a while since we get post from people wanting to relocate or girls wanting to marry their holiday flings. 

I guess no one wants to come to Egypt at the moment.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> It has been a while since we get post from people wanting to relocate or girls wanting to marry their holiday flings.
> 
> I guess no one wants to come to Egypt at the moment.




Some of us can't even get to Maadi lol x


----------



## thorflowers (Mar 7, 2012)

I've noticed there doesn't seem to be many questions in terms of relocating. I keep looking because I'm actually planning on relocating to Maadi in just a couple of months. Maybe I'm just a crazy one though .


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

thorflowers said:


> I've noticed there doesn't seem to be many questions in terms of relocating. I keep looking because I'm actually planning on relocating to Maadi in just a couple of months. Maybe I'm just a crazy one though .






Welcome to the forum


Lol well maybe you are the crazy one... just ask what you want to know and if we can help you will.. providing of course our internet is not cut again

maiden


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> It has been a while since we get post from people wanting to relocate or girls wanting to marry their holiday flings.
> 
> I guess no one wants to come to Egypt at the moment.



You spoke too soon


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

thorflowers said:


> I've noticed there doesn't seem to be many questions in terms of relocating. I keep looking because I'm actually planning on relocating to Maadi in just a couple of months. Maybe I'm just a crazy one though .


 Uggh! do it once the fuel shortages are over, so that you can get through the Autostrad


----------

